# Shock cord mis-hap "warning VERY graphic!"



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know this person. I saw it on Facebook. Damn what a bad day. 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









There is one other picture of the end of a finger. I will pm it if you want to see it.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Man that had to suck!!! The pain had to be awful once the initial adrenaline was gone.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Finger loops and wild animals....bad result. Knew one guy who was trying to learn to rope steers and got a dally around his thumb. Should have been learning on baby calves but he was rich, not smart. Instant amputation. Also, a couple of guys who couldn't dump a 550 lb. leader on a raging Blue. In a case like that you are lucky to only lose a few finger tips. 

If you are going to be a man who goes up against nature, sometimes nature wins.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that would be a good start to a bad day!
Lucky the shark didn't follow the blood trail....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man....sorry fer the misfortune! Could have always been worse though....


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Wow, that would be a good start to a bad day!
> Lucky the shark didn't follow the blood trail....


I think the brown haze that started flowing out once he realized his fingers were gone might have helped deter the shark.


----------

